# Hello from Germany



## Golfer1600 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, 
Sorry for my English,it´s not so good.
My Name is Timo 
I am in the Low Familia Crew. 
I come from Germany and i work in a Audi Shop/Garage.

My last Project are a 1991 Golf MK2 GTI 1,8 8v 
Any Pics from the Golf

























That´s my new Project ,it´s a 00" Audi TT mk1 180ps Quattro

Engine:
K&N Filter
3,2l intake for the Filter
Baileys Pop off
optimized engine controller 
now have the tt 220ps ...

Chassis:
K&W Coilover , clenched springs 
8,5x19 A6 4f Rims 
15mm and 25mm Adapters from 5x100 5x112
225/35 R19 Wheels

Vehicle Body: 
Cleaned door lock´s 
Cleaned Radiator grill
US-Inlays
UK- right Rearlight
Quattro Sport Exhaust cover
US-Rear bumper 
Cleaned Front Bumper 
tinted Glass

Her any Pic´s 

























Greets Timo


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF, Nice pics.
H.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hallo Timo, wie gehts Dir?
Dein Auto sieht super aus! Bei welchem Audi Händler arbeitest Du? Laß mal hören!

Herzlichst, Daniela


----------



## Golfer1600 (Jul 26, 2009)

Arbeite bei Senger in Lingen ist ein Audi Haus mit VW Service


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, love the pics. 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

guten tag meine fruneden! das TT is zer gut 

you should come to the italy meeting next year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Golfer1600 said:


> Arbeite bei Senger in Lingen ist ein Audi Haus mit VW Service


Sag mal bitte ner Berlinerin wo das liegt?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome tot he Forum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome *tot* he Forum


Is that a dead forum, Andrew :wink: I didn't kow you speak German :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome *tot* he Forum
> ...


I think it the keyboard batteries that are tot Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Muahhh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Golfer1600 (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice Timo 

Now get in your lovely car and come over to our annual meeting  8) 
viewforum.php?f=55


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------

